# Colorado Rocky Mountain Bicycle Tour



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

http://www.crmbt.com/home.html

This is a new ride?

I'm familiar with Ride the Rockies and have ridden Bicycle Tour of Colorado four times.

Just found this ride which will be in August.

Does anyone know anything about who is organizing this event?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MerlinAma said:


> http://www.crmbt.com/route.html
> 
> This is a new ride?
> 
> ...


it's the first I've seen of it--not much info on the site about the ride so assuming this is the first tour. Probably someone like the BTC guy who wants an alternative to RTR. Late Aug is getting really close to the start of school for those of us with kids though.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

August 5-12 is not exactly late, but I don't know when Colorado schools start. 

Would August be a little warmer and maybe a little drier?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MerlinAma said:


> August 5-12 is not exactly late, but I don't know when Colorado schools start.
> 
> Would August be a little warmer and maybe a little drier?


Statistically the June date of RTR is supposed to be the best weather of the year--that's why they chose that week. Then again there are no gaurantees for weather in the Rockies. 

Boulder school is starting earlier this year--August 16th so it's close this year.


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

At last year's BTC, someone had info (leaflet) for what looked like a new ride that was along these lines, if I recall - some of the same towns, etc. Maybe one of the guys with Sherpa Packer was talking about it, I can't remember who. 

Is the website complete, or is more info on the way? If anyone signs up or gets more info, do share.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

The web site contains contradictory information about the cost. The "Learn More" page says it costs $325, with group discounts available. The registration form says it costs $375 (before 3/15) or $425 (after 3/25), with no mention of group discounts.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

August in Colorado can be really nice or it can be really nasty. To get a feeling of the weather during this time go to The Weather Underground (www.weatheruinderground.com). There is an almanac/past history section the website that you can research. 

I’ll vouch for the Ride The Rockies weather. I’ve done this the past two years and got rained on for about 15 minutes one time. It was fairly welcome, a hot day, and the end of the day. More like a light sprinkling than downpour – refreshing. 

But, don’t be too optimistic – one year the whole ride had to be sagged from one stop to the next because of a snow storm on Trail Ridge Road and 25-30ish degree weather. 

The route looks like a nice one and varied – hills, flats, and lots of scenery. I’d do this too if I had more vacation time.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Looks like a great route and indeed the site admits that this is the 'inaugural" year. I assume that means some possible kinks, but I generally consider August far more reliable (dryer and warmer) than June for riding at altitude. 

It will definitely be a challenging route. Even without looking at elevation profiles if memory serves, Montrose-to-Carbondale followed by Carbondale-to-Leadville is a tough one-two punch, no bones about it. I think there's a niche for a ride like this a little later in the summer.


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

That ride looks definitely hardcore...I mean, Monarch pass alone would do me in. Granted I am very out of shape at the moment, but still....


----------

